# Oakley Lens Tints for Mountain and Road



## cajer (Sep 5, 2010)

I am getting just one pair of oakley prescription lenses for both mountain and road riding, and I was wondering what color/tint of lens I should get that would be optimal for both situations.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

for mountain I usually use yellow if it is going through a forest but if it is a mix then I use rose or a light smoke. for road. I use irridiums and rose just depends on the weather but mine are not perscription


----------



## OneTimeCRX (Aug 7, 2008)

I use Transitions lenses with my Oakley frames. They've worked very well for me regardless of the conditions outside since they change their tint according to the environment.


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

Black iridium for me. Sunny, overcast, dusk, they are great.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Black iridium polarized here.


----------



## cajer (Sep 5, 2010)

I was thinking about something like fire iridium to help with the contrast. How well do those work?


----------



## dhabartrider11 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have the fire iridium in my oaklay dispatches and they would be way to dark for mountain biking being an index level 3, i use the G26 iridium green colour lenses in my radars which is an index 2. If you use something like the yellow lenses(index 1) it would be to light for the road, and little to no uv protection.


----------



## Optiwizard (Jan 16, 2012)

even Oakley clear lenses offer uv protection. They are made of polycarbonate which filters uv. I use clear and the grey transitions. I have a set of fire iridium that I haven't used yet due to lack of sun. Figure i'll try them out this spring or summer.


----------



## hken2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have two lenses, G30 Iridium and +Red Iridium Polarized. The G30's are just plain awesome because they improve contrast and are a more useable lens in lower light. You can wear them on a bright sunny day without an issue but they def let in more light than some of the stronger iridiums. It is a fantastic all around lens.

The +Red is great on super sunny days, but on less than perfect weather it makes everything look like a cloudy day. 

I highly recommend the new Oakleys with the switchlock technology. I have the Split Jackets, but if I was to go for a pure MTB frame I would go with the Jawbone for more coverage.


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

MTB: Orange or yellow work best. Helps you see through shadows.

Road: Whatever blocks more light with minimal glare. Dark colored, mirrored, etc. I use dark red lenses on most road rides and love them. They only suck if its SUPER bright out.


----------



## cajer (Sep 5, 2010)

I was thinking about VR28 Gold Iridiums, does anyone have experience with them? Would they be too dark for mountain at 17% transmittance?


----------



## foot hill (Oct 16, 2006)

After using cheaper pair of photochromic glasses (that I found) I could not believe how practical they were. 
Have had several Okleys,Bole,Nike etc. before using the shade adjusting type. But will never go back. 

The changeable lens type is ok if your riding with friends. But in a race or hard training rides who has time to snap out new lens with different shade? And you've usually got sweat all over and it's just not very practicable for me. 

Just got a nice pair of Rudy projects 
With photochromic lens and I love them!
Can put then on early morning before sun up and keep them on till sun down with out ever thinking "these are too dark or, not dark enough" 

I think of good gear as the stuff that does its job (protect eye balls from sun and physical damage) without ever having to think about it on the trail. 

So I say photochromic all the way --and the ones with the clearest night setting seam best suited for Mtb/road riding FOR ME.


----------



## foot hill (Oct 16, 2006)

Performance sells photochromic styles and they are great glasses for the money. Usually on sell for @$40


----------



## eric.andrew50 (Feb 22, 2012)

I use amber/orange like the above poster said, easier when transitioning between shadows and daylight.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Depends on where you ride. For the mid-atlantic, there is no such thing as optimal for both. 
Mountain, most of the time you'll be in shadows and want amber or rose, and not very dark. Road, most of the time you'll be out in the open and want gray and lots of tint. Photocromatic is an ok compromise, but I've never seen one that changed color.


----------



## HalFliP (Mar 15, 2009)

cajer said:


> I was thinking about VR28 Gold Iridiums, does anyone have experience with them? Would they be too dark for mountain at 17% transmittance?


Not sure if it's still availalbe, but I used to swear by the VR28 Black Iridium. VR28 just brings everything into it's true color and shows shadows and contrasts out on the trail. It's a bit light for full sun(Las Vegas) but I still like it. Since switching to Jawbones, I find myself with my Transitions lens in 75% of the time. I have even used a straight Black Iridium a couple times with no issues here in Vegas.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

G30. Can't go wrong for either.


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

+1 For G30.. Overall best bang for your buck


----------



## pstaff15 (Jan 9, 2008)

persimmon for the woods, until it gets dusk/dark . . . then clear.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

miss rides a lot said:


> G30. Can't go wrong for either.


They say "golf specific", but the vented G30 lense gets my vote for riding too :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## Krose (Mar 27, 2012)

i use the "Blue Iridium" lenses, they look like a blue ish purplish pink but when you look through them they turn everything a very light hue almost a yellow or an orange but it makes the world around you so clear. I used them for baseball for years in college and now they are my go to riding specs


----------



## FirstAscent (Mar 24, 2012)

I opted for the brown ones, I think its one of the VR28 or something like that. but they look brown. So far I am really happy with them.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

If you only are going to have one set for MTB and road I think the Fire Iridium would be good. I have been happy with them, even in darker wooded trails. I'd rather run something lighter but my Jawbones came with Fire and Black Iridium. The VR50 Photocrhromatic are pretty perfect for MTB (buddy has them and swears by them) but I'm not going to spend another $100 on 1 set of lenses at the moment.

Black Iridium would be WAY too dark for MTB IMO...


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

Here in the PNW...MTB, I use clear for the majority of my rides even in the summer because we have so much forest canopy. On rainy days,even Oakley amber can be too dark for my likings. 
For full on sun and road I use a very light pair of the Oakley Shallow Blue fishing lens. Enough to take the edge off bright but still light enough for the occasional shadow sections.
A bit OT, but glacial travel...Julbo sunglasses. 

Cheers, 
Mike


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Custom Flak-Jackets
Lens 1 - Black Iridium Polarized. Used mostly for canoeing, too dark for the woods.
Lens 2 - VR50 Photochromatic - Very nice for MTB.

re the VR50 - they do change but the change is a bit slow, so for the first few seconds in the woods vision may be a bit dark - same for coming from dark to bright light - maybe a bit bright for the first seconds - ok at pedaling / trail speed, but for gravitity it can be a bit slow.

michael


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Photochromic are the best for MTB... You never know what the light conditions are going to be like under the canopy... I've got a set from MEC, $50 and I can see no matter what the lighting is like.


----------

